# Neuer Gartenteich im Moor



## BonnieundClyde (12. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,

nachdem wir uns letzten September kurz vorgestellt hatten siehe moin moin aus dem Norden wollen wir uns jetzt nochmal mit neuem Teich vorstellen  

Wir, das sind Elisa und Thomas, wohnen seit November im Moorgebiet der Gemeinde Drochtersen/Elbe. Leider hatten wir über ein halbes Jahr keinen Internetanschluss (DSL ist hier nicht möglich) dank eines hier regionalen Telefonanbieters, der zwar ein tolles Angebot macht, aber nicht liefern konnte...

Schon bei der Besichtigung des Hauses und Gartens konnten wir uns nicht zurückhalten und fragten den Vermieter, ob wir denn im Garten einen Teich anlegen dürfen  
Antwort unseres Vermieters: Klar doch, wenn ihr noch 1-2 Meter von der angrenzenden Weide dazu haben wollt, kein Problem  
Aus den 1-2 Metern wurden dann 12 Meter  
Hier die Ausgangssituation:

 

Zwischen der __ Birke links und der __ Esche rechts sollte er hin (die Vormieterin hatte dort nen kleinen Pool für die Kinder stehen).
Da der Stamm der Esche faul war, wurde diese von unserem Vermieter ruck zuck gefällt, nur die Wurzel war so gross, dass sie im Boden blieb. Der Weidezaun wurde erstmal zur Seite gepackt (die Kühe stehen im Winter im Stall).

Geplanter Baubeginn war April 2007, aber der Winter war hier so mild, dass wir schon im Dezember anfingen zu Buddeln  
(Kleine Anmerkung zu den Bildern: Meine Frau knippst noch analog, ich digital, deshalb der kleine Grössen- und Qualitätsunterschied)
Grosse Probleme bereiteten uns die Wurzeln der Esche, die sich quer durch den Teich zogen 

   

Da der Boden hier hauptsächlich aus Torf besteht, lässt er sich relativ gut ausheben. Da in Richtung Weide eine __ Senke war, wurde der Aushub zum Angleichen neben den Teich befördert und wieder verdichtet.

  

Ab einer gewissen Tiefe lief uns dann das Grundwasser ins Loch, Schmutzwasserpumpe rein, Abpumpen, Buddeln, Abpumpen, Buddeln...

Ja tiefer wir kamen, desto schwieriger wurde der Aushub, im Moor ist noch eine nicht verrottete Pflanzenschicht, uralte Pflanzenreste, es roch fürchterlich : 

Dann stiessen wir auf eine Riesenwurzel eines Baumes, die noch nicht verrottet war, so mussten wir uns in der Tiefe zur Mitte des Teichs hin leider etwas beschränken.

  

So zog sich das über den Winter hin, endlich im Mai war es dann soweit, die Grundform stand. Der Aushub hatte zum Nivellieren nicht ausgereicht, also musste noch Erde herangefahren werden. Das Torfwerk in der Nähe verkauft Blumenerde, also Anhäger gepackt und Stammkunde geworden, bei einem Preis von 5 € pro Anhänger, ca. 2 m³ kein Problem  

Zum Glück kamen die Kühe erst im Mai auf die Weide, so konnte ich über die Weide bis zum Teich fahren und abladen. Zum Schluss, nachdem der Boden von sämtlichen Wurzel befreit war, füllte ich eine Schicht Sand auf.

   


Fortsetzung folgt...


Grüsse aus der Moorkate,
Elisa und Thomas


----------



## sigfra (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Hallo ihr 2... 

das sieht ja schon mal super aus... 

... und du bist dir sicher, das die Größe langt ? ... : 

... da hättest du doch schon noch ein wenig ranhängen können...  ...

nee.. im Ernst... ich bin schon auf die nächsten Bilder gespannt...

weiter so... wird richtig goil....


----------



## BonnieundClyde (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

*# Teil 2*

Teichfolie und Vlies bestellten wir bei einem Baustoffhändler im Nachbarort. Erfahrung hatte dieser im Klärteichbau und so beauftragten wir ihn auch, die Folie einzulegen, da wir mit 204 m² und über 300 Kg doch etwas überfordert waren. Die PE-Folie ist 1,5 mm dick, das Vlies ist Strassenbauvlies, sehr leicht aber doch unheimlich reissfest und viel günstiger als Teichvlies  
Der Baustoffhändler kam vor Ort, um sich das Ganze anzusehen. Ich fragte ihn dann, wie er die Folie denn hinter das Haus bekommen will, da meinte er, mit einem 4,5 t schweren Minibagger. Ohje, wir sahen unseren Garten schon total zerpflügt und unseren Geldbeutel um einige Euros leerer  

Als wir das Vlies abholten, stand da auch die Folie auf einer Palette, ohje, war die Rolle gross!  Also musste eine Idee ran, wie wir die Folie in den Garten bekommen. Die Weide war inzwischen von den Kühen belegt, der Weidezaun stand, also ging hintenrum nix mehr, ich musste von vorne in den Garten. Da ich jahrelang in der Speditionsbranche gearbeitet hatte, kam mir die zündende Idee, selbst ist der Mann! Folie auf den Anhänger laden lassen und ab in den Garten, die Durchfahrt von Haus zu Hecke beträgt 1,80 m, der Anhänger ist 1,78 m breit, passt doch! Also rein in den Garten und abladen, 2 Spanngurte um die __ Birke gelegt und langsam die Palette mit den Ratschen nach hinten gezogen, bis sie über den Anhängerrand kippt. Dann rein ins Auto, 1er Gang und Feuer und schon stand die Palette hinter dem Anhänger 

     

Das Vlies hatten wir inzwischen ausgelegt, nun warteten wir auf wärmere Temperaturen, denn die Folie war doch sehr steif, über 20° C sollte es schon sein. Mittwochnachmittag sollte dann die Folie ausgerollt werden, damit sie sich in der Sonne etwas erwärmen konnte.
Vormittags waren wir noch bei einer Gärtnerei in der Nähe, dort haben wir 150 Teichpflanzen zu einem Superpreis bestellt. Der Landschaftsgärtner hatte viel Ahnung vom Teichbau und gab uns noch einen wirklich hilfreichen Tip in letzter Minute! Durch die verrottenden Pflanzen im Moor bilden sich Faulgase, die sich unter der Folie sammeln und sie nach oben drücken (ist hier in der Umgebung schon bei einigen Teichen passiert).
Ein Draingerohr quer durch den Teich unter die Folie gelegt soll Abhilfe schaffen. Also schnell zum Baustoffhandel und Drainagerohr besorgt, Vlies zum Teil wieder raus, Drainagerohr rein, Vlies drauf, fertig. 
Die Folie wurde dann aber erst am Donnerstag ausgerollt, die ganze Hektik war umsonst gewesen.

  

Freitagmittag schaute dann endlich die Sonne hinter den Wolken hervor und die Folie begann sich zu erwärmen, pünktlich kam ein Bus angefahren mit 7 Mann, die Folie konnte eingelegt werden. Elisa wollte das Chaos nicht sehen, deshalb gibts vom Verlegen auch keine Fotos. Wir hatten das Grundwasser abgepumpt, dann musste alles schnell gehen. Innerhalb einer halben Stunde Folie rein, einen aufgeschnittenen Baueimer als Höhle mit Steinen umlegt, Sand unten rein, die Folie wurde schon von wieder einströmenden Grundwasser leicht nach oben gedrückt  
Dann Wasser marsch, Leitungswasser und Brunnenwasser liefen gemeinsam in den Teich. Sonntags war der Teich endlich voll, als Substrat wurde Verlegesand und Kies 8/16 eingebracht. Knapp 40.000 Liter Wasser waren nun im Teich!

   

Leider hatte das Kieswerk Montags zu, da Pfingsten war. So wurde erstmal der   Ufergraben ausgehoben (natürlich mit Kapillarsperre) und zum Teil schon mit Kies gefüllt, bis der Anhänger leer war.

  

Fortsetzung folgt...

Grüsse aus der Moorkate,
Elisa und Thomas

*P.S. an die Moderatoren zu viele Bilder?*

edit der Moderation (Frank): iss schon recht so


----------



## BonnieundClyde (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

*# Teil 3*

Aber es gab auch sonst genug zu tun, die ersten von den 100 Pflanzen, die wir aus unseren alten Teichen in Mörtelkübeln über den Winter gerettet hatten, wurden eingepflanzt. Und Elisa wollte ne Runde schwimmen 

 

Parallel zum Teich mit Sand und Kies befüllen wurde der Bachlauf ausgehoben und die Folie wieder mit Kies befüllt. So verschwanden alleine 3 m³ Kies im Bachlauf, insgesamt haben wir mit unserem Anhänger 13 Fuhren mit 16.160 Kg Kies geholt. Sicherlich fragt ihr euch jetzt, warum wir uns den Kies nicht haben liefern lassen? Unsere Zufahrt zum Haus ist ein knapp 400 m langer Feldweg, da kann kein Lkw reinfahren, danach wäre der Weg total zerstört. Wenn man sich jetzt den Teich ansieht, fragt man sich, wo sind die 16 Tonnen Kies geblieben???

   

Auch die insgesamt 250 Pflanzen im Teich und Bachlauf verlieren sich erstmal. Aber es wächst langsam alles und wie war das mit der Geduld? Nachdem der Bachlauf in Betrieb war, klärte sich auch das Wasser, das nach 2 Wochen grün und voller Schwebealgen war, innerhalb von 3 Tagen. Nun musste noch rund um den Teich und entlang des Bachlaufes Erde aufgefüllt werden, also wieder ab zum Torfwerk, Blumenerde besorgen. Zum Schluss waren es dann nochmal ca 26 m³ Erde.

   

Fortsetzung folgt...

Grüsse aus der Moorkate,
Elisa und Thomas


----------



## BonnieundClyde (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

*# Teil 4*

Gras und Blumenwiese wurden ausgesät, Pflanzen umgesetzt, neue gekauft und eingepflanzt, ein Weg aus Rindenmulch angelegt.

   

Nein, es ist kein Schwimmteich, hier werden noch ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen eingesetzt  

 

Da es hier die letzte Zeit recht häufig geregnet hatte, erwies sich Rindenmulch als nicht idealer Untergrund für den Weg, verrottet viel zu schnell. Ab zum Sägewerk und Holzhackschnitzel besorgt  

Noch ein paar Worte zur Technik:
Die Bachlaufpumpe fördert ca. 2500 l/h, werden uns wohl eine mit höherer Förderleistung zulegen. Nachts hatten wir eine zeitlang einen Luftsprudler in Betrieb, aber da die CO2-Werte etwas niedrig sind, lassen wir den jetzt erstmal aus. Wir haben ganz bewusst auf eine Filteranlage verzichtet, mal sehen, ob die 10 m Bachlauf mit Pflanzenbewuchs das auf Dauer schaffen. Wie wir inzwischen festgestellt haben, enthält unser Brunnenwasser viel zuviel Nährstoffe.  
Natürlich haben wir Fadenalgen, aber das Wasser ist klar bis auf den Grund bei 1,50 m. Die Wasserwerte liegen im grünen Bereich, die eingesetzten Fische fühlen sich wohl, die Elritzen haben sich schon explosionsartig vermehrt.

Fazit nach über einem halben Jahr Bauzeit:
Nach dem ersten Tag Buddeln wollte ich mir einen Mini-Bagger besorgen, aber wie sagt mein Arzt: Bewegung tut gut  
Wir würden es genauso wieder machen, so ein wenig stolz ist man schon, wenn man so einen Teich von Hand buddelt   

Nun noch ein paar letzte Bilder von heute, die Sonne lacht über dem Teich...

    


Nun sind wir natürlich gespannt auf eure Reaktionen   


Grüsse aus der Moorkate,
Elisa und Thomas


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Hallo Elisa und Thomas,

da habt ihr euch nicht nur beim "Teich buddeln" Mühe gegeben.  
Erstklassig dokumentierter Beitrag, wie es hier nur wenige gibt. 

Sieht übrigens super aus eure neue Anlage, passt sehr gut ins ländliche Bild bei euch. Erste Sahne. 1 1 

Das mit dem Bachlauf und dem "Reinigen" des Wassers würde ich aber nicht überbewerten. 
Allerdings habt ihr, denke ich, so viele Pflanzen im Teich, das die unerwünschten Nährstoffe wohl weitestgehend sehr gut abgebaut werden. 

Bin schon gespannt, wie euer Paradie nächstes Jahr ausschaut.


----------



## BonnieundClyde (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Elisa und Thomas,
> 
> da habt ihr euch nicht nur beim "Teich buddeln" Mühe gegeben.
> Erstklassig dokumentierter Beitrag, wie es hier nur wenige gibt.
> ...



Danke für die Blumen    



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Bachlauf und dem "Reinigen" des Wassers würde ich aber nicht überbewerten.
> Allerdings habt ihr, denke ich, so viele Pflanzen im Teich, das die unerwünschten Nährstoffe wohl weitestgehend sehr gut abgebaut werden.
> 
> Bin schon gespannt, wie euer Paradie nächstes Jahr ausschaut.




Hallo Frank,

Nährstoffe und damit Algen werden wir wohl immer drin haben, solange es sich im Rahmen hält, finden wir es nicht so schlimm. Hier ist einfach Natur pur, Bäume, Weiden, da fliegt immer was ins Wasser. Aber wir wollen sowenig Technik wie möglich  



			
				sigfra schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr 2...
> 
> das sieht ja schon mal super aus...
> 
> ...



Hallo sigfra,

wir wollten es ja nicht übertreiben, sind ja schon froh, dass unser Vermieter uns soviel Weide dazugegeben hat  

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Der Teich hat eine Länge von 12 m und an der breitesten Stelle 8 m. Sieht auf den Bildern immer etwas kleiner aus.

Grüsse aus der Moorkate,
Elisa und Thomas


----------



## jochen (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Hallo,

gefällt mir gut, der Teich wirkt in ein zwei Jahren bestimmt sehr natürlich, er ist ideal in die Landschaft eingebunden... 

die Doku ist euch sehr gut gelungen, und bereichert somit das Forum.

Der Fischbesatz ist ideal gewählt, so etwas liest man gerne....


----------



## Silke (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Hallo ihr beiden,
da habt ihr euch wirklich was Tolles erbaut. Glückwunsch!
Unser Teich soll eigentlich auch "Natur" bleiben, aber an heißen Tagen baden wir trotzdem drin. Ein schönes Gefühl, finde ich.


----------



## owl-andre (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Super Bericht,tolle Bilder und ein echt goiler Teich


----------



## fleur (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*


Hallo Elisa & Thomas,

  Glückwunsch

Wirklich gut in die Natur eingepasst, euer Teich, da stimmt alles, auch das kleine Häusl und die Traumlandschaft.  

Den "Beginn" vom Bachlauf werdet ihr sicher auch noch etwas natürlicher gestalten, wenn die Hände wieder entschwielt und die Wunden geleckt sind.

LG Carin (i.A. von fleur)


----------



## Dodi (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Hallo Elisa und Thomas!

Schön habt Ihr Euch den Teich angelegt! 

Ganz toll ist auch Eure Dokumentation, Kompliment! 

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und Erholung an Eurem Teich!

Macht weiter so!


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Servus Elisa & Thomas

Gratulation zu Eurem Teich  

Da habt ihr Euch ein Paradies geschaffen, Wunderbar   

Die Dokumentation ist hervoragend  , darum bekommt Ihr auch noch FÜNF Sternchen dazu  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## BonnieundClyde (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Moin,

freut uns sehr, dass euch der Teich und die Dokumentation so gut gefallen    



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fischbesatz ist ideal gewählt, so etwas liest man gerne....



Wir haben ganz bewusst möglichst heimische Pflanzen und Fische ausgewählt! Bei den Fischen kamen jetzt allerdings noch zwei __ Sonnenbarsche hinzu, Männchen und Weibchen, da sich unsere Elritzen so stark vermehrt haben   
Wir hoffen nun, dass die Zwei ein wenig "aufräumen".

Ganz fertig ist die Anlage noch nicht, geplant ist noch eine kleine Holzbrücke über den Bachlauf und ein kleines Häuschen zur Abdeckung des Elektro-Anschlusses (da steht jetzt noch so ein hässlicher Mörtelkübel). : 
Auch wenn es kein Schwimmteich ist, ein kleiner Steg würde den Einstieg in den Teich etwas erleichtern, da wir zum Säubern rein müssen, von Aussen ist ja nicht alles erreichbar.



			
				fleur schrieb:
			
		

> Den "Beginn" vom Bachlauf werdet ihr sicher auch noch etwas natürlicher gestalten, wenn die Hände wieder entschwielt und die Wunden geleckt sind.



Werden uns mal Gedanken machen, wie wir das noch natürlicher hinbekommen, evtl. muss der Bachlauf noch verbreitert werden, da er ja als Pflanzfilter gedacht ist und wir noch eine Pumpe mit stärkerer Förderleistung anschaffen wollen. Immerhin muss die Pumpe über 25 m bis zur "Quelle" fördern.

Noch etwas:
Ohne dieses Forum hätten wir ganz sicher viele Fehler gemacht, die vielen Beiträge zur Gestaltung eines Teiches, Ufergraben mit Kapillarsperre usw... haben uns sehr geholfen, unser kleines Paradies zu gestalten.

Einen grossen Dank an dieses informative Forum 


Grüsse aus der Moorkate,
Elisa und Thomas


----------



## Frank (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Hallo Elisa und Thomas,

im Namen aller Mods, Experten, Fachbeitragsschreiber, Mitglieder die Superideen haben und ... hab ich noch jemanden vergessen  :
Wir fühlen uns sehr geschmeichelt  für dieses große Dankeschön.  

Aber ...

... eigentlich ist es schade, das ihr keinen Sieb-, Patronen-, Bio-, Siebfilter oder sonstiges für den Teich nützliches baut. 
Weil auf die Bauberichte hätte bestimmt nicht nur ich mich gefreut.  

In diesem Sinne nochmals auch ein dickes Dankeschön an euch und ...

... natürlich weiterhin viel Spaß beim stöbern und schreiben hier.


----------



## BonnieundClyde (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ...
> 
> ... eigentlich ist es schade, das ihr keinen Sieb-, Patronen-, Bio-, Siebfilter oder sonstiges für den Teich nützliches baut.
> Weil auf die Bauberichte hätte bestimmt nicht nur ich mich gefreut.



Hallo,

wer weiss, was noch so alles passiert   

Zur Zeit überlegen wir, ob das so gut war, Kies in den Pflanzbereich am Rand einzubringen   
Vielleicht wäre es doch besser, den Kies gegen Sand auszutauschen, da sich die Fadenalgen vom Sand viel besser "abwickeln" lassen? Ausserdem sähe dies unserer Meinung nach natürlicher aus.

Sind uns sicher, dass auch wir Fehler gemacht haben, aber das stellt sich meist erst später heraus.

Grüsse aus der Moorkate,
Elisa und Thomas


----------



## Frank (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Hallo ihr beiden,

zunächst mal zur Beruhigung:
Es gibt wohl keinen perfekten, fehlerfreien Teich.

Wenn es denn noch möglich ist, den Kies gegen Sand auszutauschen und ihr euch die Arbeit nochmal auferlegen wollt ...
... meinen Segen habt ihr.  

Mal im ernst. Ich würds machen. Ist bei euch allerdings mit nem Haaauuufen Arbeit verbunden.


----------



## BonnieundClyde (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es denn noch möglich ist, den Kies gegen Sand auszutauschen und ihr euch die Arbeit nochmal auferlegen wollt ...
> ... meinen Segen habt ihr.
> 
> Mal im ernst. Ich würds machen. Ist bei euch allerdings mit nem Haaauuufen Arbeit verbunden.



Hallo Frank,

aus Fehlern wird man klug : 

werden uns wohl die Mühe machen, kann ja mal beim Kieswerk nachfragen, ob die noch Kies brauchen   

Haben ja sonst keine Hobbies


----------



## Frank (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Moment, moment,

ich schrieb: 

*Ich* würds machen, vllt. gibts ja ein paar Teichbesitzer hier, die gar nicht so schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Kies gemacht haben und ihr könnt euch die Arbeit sparen ...


----------



## Annett (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

N'abend,

man könnte auch einfach die Zwischenräume des Kies mit Sand verfüllen und oben zum Abdecken nochmal ne Lage drauf. 
So hab ich es teilweise gemacht.... Fadenalgen entstehen bei mir vor allem dort, wo der Gartenbewuchs in den Teich krümmeln kann. 
(Z.B. ein naher __ Sommerflieder oder die Blüten/Samen vom Beikraut.  )


----------



## Frank (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Genau,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> man könnte auch einfach die Zwischenräume des Kies mit Sand verfüllen und oben zum Abdecken nochmal ne Lage drauf.


... jetzt fehlt mir der "Fingerschnippsmiley" 

Dann ist der "schöne" Kies zwar nicht mehr anderweitig einsetzbar, aber ihr habt euch jede Menge Arbeit gespart.


----------



## BonnieundClyde (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> man könnte auch einfach die Zwischenräume des Kies mit Sand verfüllen und oben zum Abdecken nochmal ne Lage drauf.



Moin,

werden wohl ne Lage Kies abtragen und dann Sand obendrauf, sonst wird der Wasserstand zu niedrig. Da fällt dann noch genügend Kies an, den wir anderweitig nutzen können (evtl. für die Verbreiterung des Bachlaufs  )
Schade ist nur, dass dann das Wasser wieder ne zeitlang trüb wird


----------



## Eugen (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Da will ich mich mal outen.

Ich habe nicht auf Sand gebaut   sondern auf Kies.
Die Pflanzen wurden in Erde/Sand-Gemisch gepflanzt und mit Kies abgedeckt.
Nach einigen Jahren sieht man eh nicht mehr, ob da jetzt Sand oder Kies drin ist.
Allerdings : Beim Auslichten der Pflanzen tut man sich mit Sand leichter.
Der Kies wird von der Wurzelmasse dicht eingeschlossen und verhindert den Einsatz einer Schere.


----------



## BonnieundClyde (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Moin,

nach einiger Überlegung, ob wir uns das wirklich antun wollen,   haben wir uns entschlossen, den Kies in der Pflanzzone zum grössten Teil gegen Sand auszuwechseln.
Da wir den Fehler gemacht hatten, beim Einpflanzen die Erde an den Pflanzen dranzulassen, wir dauernd mit Fadenalgen kämpften (Das Abwickeln vom Kies bereitet keine Freude  ) und es später beim Ausdünnen der Pflanzen im Sand wohl doch leichter sein wird, machten wir uns vor gut einer Woche an die Arbeit.

Wir haben in unserem "Lieblings-Kieswerk" nachgefragt, ob sie Sand mit Lehmanteil haben: "klar doch, naturgewachsener Boden mit hohem Lehmanteil". 

Sofort den ersten Anhänger vollgeladen (wird als Kleinmenge berechnet, 7,20 € pro Hänger  ) und ab nach Hause.
Da es naturbelassener Boden ist, befinden sich darin natürlich auch einige Wurzeln und Pflänzchen, das heisst, schön den Sand durchsuchen und aussortieren  
Dann geht es los, Elisa steht im Teich, holt die Pflanzen raus, schippt dann den Kies in einen Eimer, gibt ihn mir an, ich schütte in die Schubkarre, dann ab hinters Haus, da wird der Kies auf einer Plane zwischengelagert.
Wenn wir ein Stück leer haben, kommt der Sand rein, die Planzen werden mühsam! von Erde und Kies befreit und wieder eingepflanzt.

    

Durch das Einbringen von Sand, wurde das Wasser natürlich extrem trüb, Schaumkronen schwimmen auf der Oberfläche, sieht erstmal fürchterlich aus 
Aber schon am nächsten Tag klärt es sich langsam wieder.
So arbeiten wir uns Stück für Stück voran, die ersten Pflanzen sind wieder eingepflanzt.

   

Bis jetzt haben wir vier Anhänger Sand eingebracht, zwei weitere werden es wohl noch werden. Es wird dann wohl ein paar Wochen dauern, bis das Wasser wieder klar ist, aber lieber die Sache noch vor dem Winter angegangen, als im Frühjahr, wenn die Pflanzen wieder austreiben.
Gleich gehts weiter, Pflanzen raus, Kies raus...

*Aber hier lacht die Sonne bei 15°, das motiviert*


----------



## jochen (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Hallo,

da habt ihr euch ja nochmal richtig viel Arbeit gemacht,

ich denke,
spätestens im Frühjahr werdet ihr dafür belohnt.

Viel Spaß beim Umschichten...


----------



## Digicat (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Servus Elisa & Thomas

Kann mich Jochen da nur anschließen  

Hätte da noch eine Frage zu Körnung: Welche, oder ist Sand, Sand  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## nikita66 (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Hallo Elisa und Thomas,

das ist ja ein Traum von einem Teich, ist euch echt gelungen. Ich wünschte ich wäre auch schon mit meinem Teich. Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder .

LG
Elke


----------



## BonnieundClyde (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte da noch eine Frage zu Körnung: Welche, oder ist Sand, Sand



Hallo Helmut,

der lehmhaltige Sand unserer Kiesgrube ist ohne Körnung angegeben, er wird direkt aus der Wand abgebaut. Stellenweise sind da richtige Lehmklumpen dabei, muss man eben etwas kleinmachen und mit dem Sand mischen. Ansonsten bietet das Kieswerk gewaschenen Sand in Körnung 0/2, 0/3, und 0/4 an. Werden uns den mal genauer ansehen, vielleicht kommt dann noch ne dünne Lage 0/4 über den lehmigen Sand  



			
				nikita66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Elisa und Thomas,
> 
> das ist ja ein Traum von einem Teich, ist euch echt gelungen. Ich wünschte ich wäre auch schon mit meinem Teich. Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder .
> 
> ...



Hi Elke,

immer nur gut informieren, auch wir haben "kleine" Fehler gemacht : 
Das wird schon werden mit deinem Teich, das wichtigste ist Geduld, Geduld, Geduld :beeten: 

@jochen:
Jau, ist nochmal richtig viel Arbeit, wir hoffen, dass die Pflanzen nun noch besser wachsen und die Algen im Laufe der Zeit etwas nachlassen


----------



## oneillorig (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Sehr sehr schön. Vielleicht gibt es aktuelle Bilder. Ich und mit Sicherheit auch noch andere würden sich freuen.


----------



## Peter S (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Hallo Ihr Beiden
Ein sehr schöner Teich.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/big/Ohh20.gif
 Auch ich habe meinen Teich per Hand gebuddelt und weiss wie schwer dieser Boden zu bewältigen ist. Grundwasser ist in unserer Gegend ja wirklich ein fast unüberwindbares Hindernis. Aber aller Achtung, es ist Euch wirklich gelungen einen naturnahen Teich, passend in die Landschaft zu setzen.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/big/beifall3.gif
 Ich freue mich mit Euch. Viele Grüsse aus Drangstedt.
Peter S.


----------



## BonnieundClyde (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Moin,
eigentlich wollten wir ja schon früher mal wieder ein paar Bilder hochladen, aber uns traf urplötzlich ein kapitaler Festplattencrash, Platte komplett hinüber  
Kein Problem, dachten wir, neue Platte gekauft und Backup aufgespielt, leider war das Backup auch defekt  
Also alles wieder neu von vorne installieren, bis alle Programme drauf waren, vergingen schon einige Tage. Aber nun die erwünscten Bilder (leider spinnt unsere Kamera etwas und einige Bilder haben einen Rotstich).

Im Mai entschlossen wir uns, dem Bachlauf zwei grössere Pflanzzonen zu gönnen, wir verbreiterten die Kurven indem wir die Folie wieder ausbuddelten und neue Folie anschweissten. Davon gibts keine Fotos, waren eh nur am Fluchen, Sch***arbeit, da in den Kurven natürlich Falten waren. Auch sollte es schnell gehen, da wir den Bachlauf zwei Mal nur für ein paar Stunden abschalteten, damit die Kleinstlebewesen auch überleben.

Hier das Ergebnis:

    


Und hier nun weitere Bilder:

        

Einige Pflanzen wachsen nicht so recht, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, Sumpfschafgarbe, der Dost kam gar nicht wieder und ging ein.
Dafür wuchert dieses Jahr die __ Seekanne, dem __ Laichkraut kann man beim Wachsen zusehen  
Die __ Gauklerblumen haben sich überall ausgesäht und wachsen im Teich, wie auch an Land. Insgesamt sind wir sehr zufrieden, die Algen wachsen hauptsächlich im Bachlauf, das Wasser ist relativ klar und das trotz Überbesatz (wir versuchen immer noch unseren Elritzen- und Bitterlingnachwuchs einzufangen).
Mal sehen, wie sich unser Teich im Laufe der nächsten Jahre so weiter entwickelt, ob es ohne Filteranlage klappt!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

wau,... wirklich tolle Bilder und super Ideen,...

ich bin auch ganz neu hier im Forum,.. und lese seid Tagen nur "nebenan" im Bereich "Teichbau",..
dabei merke ich erst jetzt, dass man gerade im Bereich "Ich und mein Teich" viele Hinweise und Ideen findet...

  wenn ich (so Gott will) in 4 Wochen (hoffentlich) die Folie drinnen habe, werde ich mich auch gerne genauer vorstellen..

Viel Spass IM/AM Teich    mfG. Micha


----------



## Teichfreund (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Hallo Elisa und Thomas,

da ist euch wirklich etwas ganz tolles gelungen.  

Ich hoffe, dass euer Mietvertrag nicht in den nächsten Jahren gekündigt wird. Wäre echt schade drum.


Grüße
Markus


----------



## Ribiza (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich im Moor*

Wow - wie wunderschön - da ist euch ein Prachtexemplar gelungen !
Wir stecken immer noch in der Planphase, was vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt ist, denn durch dieses Forum lernen wir ständig hinzu !


----------



## Tottoabs (8. März 2015)

BonnieundClyde schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie sich unser Teich im Laufe der nächsten Jahre so weiter entwickelt, ob es ohne Filteranlage klappt!


Würde mich auch so nach einigen Jahren jetzt interessieren. Auch die Kies gegen Sand Austausch Geschichte scheint sich ja gelohnt zu haben.

Leider sind die beiden wohl nach Kanada weg, und der letzte Beitrag ist von 2010


----------



## Digicat (9. März 2015)

So ist es Toto ...

Die beiden genießen die Freiheit im Track.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## F.S (16. März 2015)

Toller Teich!


----------



## BonnieundClyde (12. Mai 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Würde mich auch so nach einigen Jahren jetzt interessieren. Auch die Kies gegen Sand Austausch Geschichte scheint sich ja gelohnt zu haben.
> 
> Leider sind die beiden wohl nach Kanada weg, und der letzte Beitrag ist von 2010



Sorry Leute,

haben lange nicht mehr an euch gedacht!
Viel ist in den letzten Jahren passiert und mittlerweile leben wir in den USA in der Mojave Wueste, ca. 100 Km nordwestlich von Las Vegas, Nevada.
Bis auf ein paar Freunde und Kinder haben wir kaum noch Kontakt zu Deutschland, was aus unserem Teich geworden ist, wer weiss?
Vom Teich sind wir nun endgueltig weg, hier in der Wueste waere das der absolute Wahnsinn bei Temperaturen im Sommer von ueber 40 Grad C.
Wir wohnen nur ca. eine Stunde vom Death Valley entfernt, also koennt ihr euch vorstellen, wie heiss es hier wird.
Aber wir geniessen es hier und haetten nie gedacht, dass es uns einmal in die Wueste verschlaegt.
Wer Interesse hat, kann unsere Geschichte in unserem Blog nachlesen, der neue Link ist in der Signatur!


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2015)

Die __ spinnen ,die Römer 

Was macht man den in der Wüste , da gibts doch nur Salzseen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## BonnieundClyde (12. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Die __ spinnen ,die Römer
> 
> Was macht man den in der Wüste , da gibts doch nur Salzseen
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Na das stimmt so aber nicht! Die Wueste ist vielfaeltiger als viele denken!
Knapp 50 Km von unserem Zuhause findet man z.B. das

*Ash Meadows National Wildlife Refuge *

Ein auf dieser Welt einmaliges Gebiet mit 26 Pflanzen und Tieren die es sonst nirgends auf der Welt nochmal gibt.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ash_Meadows_National_Wildlife_Refuge

Das ist jetzt quasi unser Teich


----------

